# Any good forex recommendation sites people can suggest?



## investortom (20 August 2014)

Hi, I'm after free forex recommendations, anyone got any suggestions on sites I can visit? I don't want to pay or get sent email or SMS's. Thanks!


----------



## minwa (20 August 2014)

Are you talking about signals ?

So you want a FREE & PROFITABLE signal that dosn't send email or sms ? How do you suppose you will get the signal - By snail mail or a phone call or a knock on your door ??

Or are you talking about forex forums ? If so then try forexfactory.com and babypips.com


----------



## investortom (21 August 2014)

minwa said:


> Are you talking about signals ?
> 
> So you want a FREE & PROFITABLE signal that dosn't send email or sms ? How do you suppose you will get the signal - By snail mail or a phone call or a knock on your door ??
> 
> Or are you talking about forex forums ? If so then try forexfactory.com and babypips.com





I just want a website I can go to to see forex recommendations. Not signals, just what banks and brokers are telling their own clients to be buying and selling ideally. I want to follow where the money is going if that makes sense. I've been to ff and babypips before so i will check them out again. Any other suggestions would be welcome, Thanks!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 August 2014)

investortom said:


> I just want a website I can go to to see forex recommendations. Not signals, just what banks and brokers are telling their own clients to be buying and selling ideally. I want to follow where the money is going if that makes sense. I've been to ff and babypips before so i will check them out again. Any other suggestions would be welcome, Thanks!




don't think that exists for free.


----------



## investortom (22 August 2014)

Too many forex websites, not enough proper recommendations!!! I get millions come up on my google forex recommendation site search! thought someone could give me one or two sites I can look at when I want to trade... Anyway... more google searching for me...


----------



## pinkboy (22 August 2014)

I just checked and couldn't find Crystal Balls in the commodities list.

pinkboy


----------



## investortom (25 August 2014)

No crystal balls but I have managed to find a couple of sites that seem to give recommendations like what i am after - efxnews and forexcombined , anyone used any of these sites? And if so, are they any good?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 August 2014)

investortom said:


> No crystal balls but I have managed to find a couple of sites that seem to give recommendations like what i am after - efxnews and forexcombined , anyone used any of these sites? And if so, are they any good?




never heard of them... let us know how you went in three months time.


----------



## investortom (25 August 2014)

was hoping someone could tell me how they have gone using either or both of those sites before I put my own hard earned cash up!


----------



## minwa (25 August 2014)

investortom said:


> was hoping someone could tell me how they have gone using either or both of those sites before I put my own hard earned cash up!




You can demo trade before you put real cash up ?

Also they only provide rough entry guides, someone else might be using 50 pip stop on a hourly time frame and you might be using a 200 pip on a daily time frame or you may be waiting until they give you the opposite signal so taking someone else's experience is pretty useless.

Don't get offended by this but I am just calling it as I see it - you seem to be pretty damn lazy from what I can gather in this posts. You will not make it like this trading yourself. Better to find a money manager than blindly following these signals with only entry and absolutely nothing on exits, stops, risk & money management.

Also if I found a consistently profitable forex signal that is free, you can bet I won't be telling you which one it is on a public forum.


----------



## barney (25 August 2014)

minwa said:


> Don't get offended by this but I am just calling it as I see it - you seem to be pretty damn lazy from what I can gather in this posts.




Yep ... looks like a subliminal "advertising " campaign to me ...... slightly more subtle than many others, but still transparent in its falseness  ...... No prizes here "Tom", but good try. ...... You may have been better trying this line .....

I work/am involved with xyz Forex Company ....... worth a look if anyone is interested ...... Bit more credibility that way  .....

If you are fair dinkum, you have a bit of work to do now


----------



## pixel (25 August 2014)

Thanks MinWA and Barney;

I had considered posting my  but hesitated over choice of words to avoid putting it too bluntly.
You spoke my mind - so: Thanks for saving me the extra time


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 August 2014)

investortom said:


> was hoping someone could tell me how they have gone using either or both of those sites before I put my own hard earned cash up!




seriously? are you prepared to do any work in this? maybe paying someone a part of the profits is the best option for you. part of the fun you have in trading is the self discovery.


----------



## eurotrader (26 August 2014)

There are a few educators like LTG Goldrock based in Queensland but I have no opinion on whether they are any good. 
Im however always dubious of educators because if they were so good at trading they would have made millions in the market rather than having to spend time educating.


----------



## investortom (1 September 2014)

thank you for all of this, yes I am lazy! If I can find a good money manager who isn't going to charge an arm and a leg then I would consider this, though I don't know anyone that really does this for forex, at least for someone who isn't going to deposit $50k in. If anyone has any forex money managers let me know and I will check them out. Open to all ideas, i just don't want to pay one provider for recommendations, i've been burnt before


----------



## pinkboy (1 September 2014)

investortom said:


> thank you for all of this, yes I am lazy! If I can find a good money manager who isn't going to charge an arm and a leg then I would consider this, though I don't know anyone that really does this for forex, at least for someone who isn't going to deposit $50k in. If anyone has any forex money managers let me know and I will check them out. Open to all ideas, i just don't want to pay one provider for recommendations, i've been burnt before




Being lazy is a recipe for disaster, and probably the cause for your first 'burn'.  Perhaps you could put aside some time to educate yourself and put into practice slowly what you learn.  You still have to keep on top of these 'Managers' anyway, much like managing 'Property Managers' in the property game.  No-one, NO-ONE will look after your money better than you, as only you have your own best interest at heart.


pinkboy


----------



## tom82 (9 October 2014)

http://www.forextell.com
http://www.forexlive.com
http://www.marketpulse.com
http://www.marketwatch.com
http://news-aggregator.oanda.com
http://piphut.com
http://www.learntotradethemarket.com


----------



## Weatsop (10 October 2014)

What you're looking for doesn't exist. Why would anyone with reliable knowledge of the markets share it with random people for free?

I use forexfactory.com to see upcoming news events - I need to know when announcements are due, and they have it in a nice format. They also have links to various prognosticators, but I glance over them for laughs, really. 

And best of all there's a great, and very active thread, here: http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=10372

That thread is my entertainment when I'm waiting for setups - was when I traded years ago, and the same thread is still worth a laugh now I'm trying to get back in. You can find fifteen different flavours of wrong, right there. All the prediction you could possibly want!

Bit more philosophical: I scalp, because I quickly realised I can't possibly compete on fundamentals with the big boys, when they have lunch with folk on the board of the reserve(s). It's a mug's game. As a little player, your advantage is in getting in and out without a ripple. That's your edge. 

And for that, bitter experience tells me that the less you know, the *better*. Sometimes more information makes you make worse decisions. Don't guess where the price is going - you don't have a hope of knowing more than the big money. Instead, get down in the weeds and trade off the price action.


----------



## barney (10 October 2014)

Weatsop said:


> Bit more philosophical: I scalp, because I quickly realised I can't possibly compete on fundamentals with the big boys, when they have lunch with folk on the board of the reserve(s). It's a mug's game. As a little player, your advantage is in getting in and out without a ripple. That's your edge.




Howdy Weatsop  ....... Tough gig scalping FX so really interested in your methods if you can share any tips ...... If you can, drop over to my "Ballsup" thread and shed some light on how to actually make some money out of Forex trading you will have everyone's undivided attention

Cheers.


----------



## Weatsop (10 October 2014)

barney said:


> Howdy Weatsop  ....... Tough gig scalping FX so really interested in your methods if you can share any tips ...... If you can, drop over to my "Ballsup" thread and shed some light on how to actually make some money out of Forex trading you will have everyone's undivided attention
> 
> Cheers.




Just started reading your thread. I'll drop a bit of advice at the bottom.


----------



## James Martin (16 October 2014)

tom82 said:


> http://www.forextell.com
> http://www.forexlive.com
> http://www.marketpulse.com
> http://www.marketwatch.com
> ...




Nice sites.


----------



## tom82 (23 October 2014)

James Martin said:


> Nice sites.




Yep all good. The first one has articles on what the institutions are doing, the only site I know of that does this.


----------



## The_Snowman (6 August 2017)

eurotrader said:


> There are a few educators like LTG Goldrock based in Queensland but I have no opinion on whether they are any good.
> Im however always dubious of educators because if they were so good at trading they would have made millions in the market rather than having to spend time educating.




You don't know about them but you mention them? Are you a troll?

Simple search will tell you they 100% scammers!

Anybody still following this thread and getting email notifications? I have great news for you. If you have a substantial Forex trading account left; Google for SFE Price Action EA. You can also find it on the MQL5 store if you know what I am talking about. I won’t tell you anymore about how good it is, please do your own due diligence and research it thoroughly . Good trading to all, John


----------



## Thao (6 August 2017)

investortom said:


> Too many forex websites, not enough proper recommendations!!! I get millions come up on my google forex recommendation site search! thought someone could give me one or two sites I can look at when I want to trade... Anyway... more google searching for me...



I'm the same , every website I been through,  their recommend all didn't work or to much or to difficult to understand .
However,  why would they teach you how to win their money, all do not work.
Try MQL5.com, they trading with all the tools you can thingk of and you can pay through PayPal with all their products.
I'm still with demo account before my real money account.
Hope it will help you.
Note: even with demo still not confident to put real money because you will win one day and the next day you loses all( with automatic trading the same)
I hope someone will give a advice how to make money from Forex, but I'm searching????


----------



## Thao (7 August 2017)

investortom said:


> Hi, I'm after free forex recommendations, anyone got any suggestions on sites I can visit? I don't want to pay or get sent email or SMS's. Thanks!



You can also try on YouTube,  but trading is not easy, the more you info the more you work out it's difficult,  up to you what do you want to do. 
With me, I been trying for over a year and I still not confident to put real money, only demo. If you can build demo up with your confidence,  then start put real money. Before that, demo is a good tool to building your skill trading and confidence. 
But, think about how much is this you need to put in your account to trade???? It is a big question and how much you can lose? And how much you can make? Do you really want it ? 
 can you married with Forex, that how serious is this, I am. Step by step.
Don't jump,  you will fall
I had tried a lot of signals provider but it didn't work for me, auto trading too
Nothing for free


----------



## grah33 (19 August 2017)

anyone thought much about signals on darwinex?  there are some crazy monthly percentages going on there in the "top darwins"


----------

